#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  буддизм в Казахстане

## Zoya_f

Сейчас у нас идет буддийская выставка, в рамках которой приезжают учителя и читают лекции на различные темы. 
Подробнее смотрите на:
http://almaty.buddhism.ru
пишите: almaty@buddhism.ru

----------


## Топпер

очень нехорошо разместили лекторов в списке. Девочку наверх. Академика - вниз. Сразу видно отношение: институт археологии только для солидности приглашен.Если уж, назвали акцию "дни буддийской культуры" то и рассказывать надо, в первую очередь о культуре, а уж потом проповедовать свои идеи.
 Стратегия на уровне кришнаитов. Те тоже свои акции по привлечению адептов именуют днями ведической культуры.

----------

Bob (10.01.2010)

----------


## Galina

Топпер! С вами согласна.
 А девочка - является аспиранткой Института востоковедения РАН по теме "Тибетский буддизм".

----------


## Катя

Лекторов размещали в порядке очередности мероприятий. Никаких глобально и тотально разработанных PR-стратегий не было. Лена Леонтьева - неподражаема и читает офигительные вдохновляющие и мудрые лекции. 
А академик посадил нас на фонарь и вообще не приехал.  :Confused:   И надо сказать, никто из пришедших по этому поводу не расстроился. Честно говоря, не представляю, как можно было рассказать о буддийской культуре, не говоря о Дхарме. Проповеди получились, кстати говоря, знатные.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

А Емолин то как? Отжег?!

----------


## Катя

Слава был неподражаем, слушатели проводили его апплодисментами  :Big Grin:  !!Некоторые жаловались, что голова опухла, но вопрошали: когда вы к нам в следующий раз приедете? Что касается "бывалых", то нам ОЧЕНЬ понравилось. Слава, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Arya Shura

Вопрос (в интернете поискал, нашел только про юг казахстана и то в контексте ислама): был ли казахстан буддийским? Особенно интересует запад современного казахстана. 
Спаибо.)

----------


## Alex

Свяжитесь с участником Бореем. Он сам родом из Казахстана и много занимается историей буддизма в этих краях, в частности, раскопками.

----------


## Secundus

> Вопрос (в интернете поискал, нашел только про юг казахстана и то в контексте ислама): был ли казахстан буддийским? Особенно интересует запад современного казахстана. 
> Спаибо.)


Казахстан никогда не был буддийским, возможно монахи или миряне-буддисты появлялись в древнем КЗ, но скорее всего в пределах и по маршруту Великого Шелкового Пути.
к примеру, на одном из отрезком Шелкового Пути, возле Алматы, юго-восток КЗ (быв. Алма-Ата, быв. столица КЗ) есть наскальные (!) изображения Будды, датировки разнятся от 9 до 13 века н.э., также разнятся и версии их появления.

----------


## Номад

Насколько мне известно,во время джунгарского нашествия были возведены огромные статуи Будды где-то в районе современного Щучинска,может я ошибаюсь,но что около озера Борового,это точно.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом! Я сам родом из Казахстана. 13 лет назад стал буддистским монахом - учеником достопочтенного Дзюнсэя Тэрасавы. Естественно меня интересовало всегда история буддизма в Казахстане и вообще в Центральной Азии. Из учёных больше всего об этом писал Литвинский. К тому же я общался с археологами и историками и вот что я узнал (в кратце).

Если идти от ближайших времён то со времён Джунгарского ханства (XVII в) осталось множество буддистских памятников (их просто не изучают). В частности наскальные надписи и изображения (самые западные на г. Улы-тау близ Джезгазгана), а так же буддистские храмы (самый западный около села Кент, Каркаралинский р-он Карагандинской области).

Во времена тюркского каганата (VI-VII вв) самый могущественный его повелитель Таспар-каган хотел сделать буддизм государственной религией. Тюркская знать строила буддистские храмы в Кашмире и Гандхаре. Кыргызскый царевич стал быддистским монахом, а уйгуры и каракитаи были буддистами влоть до нашествия Чингис-хана. К этому переуду относятся храмы чуйской долины и сохронилось множество буддистской литературы на тюркских языках. Кстати в китае до сих пор есть деревни населённые кыргызыми - буддистами.

Во времена Кушанской империи (II в. до н.э.- V в. н.э.) буддизм стал широко распростронятся по всй Евразии. Первые переводчики и проповедники буддизма в Китае были родом из Центральной Азии в частности из Парфии, Тохористана, Согдианы, Кангюй, Восточного Туркестана. Даже в проповедях Иисуса Христа прослеживается мощное влияние учения Будды в частности Лотосовой Сутры. Кушанская империя стала мировым центром буддизма и основали её кушаны-великие юэджи, которые являются одним из племён центральной азии входившим в скифо-сакский союз. К тому времени относятся ступы и храмы найденные в Таджикистане, Узбекистане и Туркменистане. 

Вообще как известно первыми учениками Будды стали два купца с севера, которые сделали подношение Будде под деревом Бодхи сразу после того как он обрёл Просветление. Возможно что они были из Средней Азии. К тому же проэвание Будды - Шакьмуни переводится не иначе как Сакский святой. В Индии и Непале саков и по сей день называют шакьями. Кстати напальские шакьи как и древние саки непревзойдённые золотых дел мастера. К тому же самым почитаемымы сооружением у буддистов является ступа, которая по сути своей является модификацией сакских курганов. А сангха бхикшу изначально ни что иное как община кочевников, и идиалы сангхи и кочевников идентичны. Знаменитый востоковед XIX в. Григорьев называет скифо-саков доисторическими буддистами. Он так же обращает внимание на то что саки и кушаны придя в Индию тут-же принимали буддизм, без всякого переходного переода. И я скажу как человек живущий среди народов унаследовавших мировоззрение саков, которое теперь называют тенгрианством, что и поныне в обычаяхи нравах кыргызов, алтайцев, казахов можно найти много паралелей с буддизмом.

Выводы делайте сами.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.01.2009), Lisa (02.01.2009), Pema Sonam (30.12.2008), Манечка (08.08.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

у них так сказать своя традиция 

в остальном полезная инфа. пригодится. благодарен

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще как известно первыми учениками Будды стали два купца с севера, которые сделали подношение Будде под деревом Бодхи сразу после того как он обрёл Просветление. Возможно что они были из Средней Азии.


Два купца, сделавших подношения Будде - это Афанасий Никитин и его брат, истинные русские. С тех пор Дхамма на Руси и созревает...




> А сангха бхикшу изначально ни что иное как община кочевников, и идиалы сангхи и кочевников идентичны.


Воззрения, обусловленные чуйской коноплей.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.01.2011), Вантус (10.01.2009)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Уважаемый вы кто такой? Кто вас научил так легкомысленно и бездумно брасаться словами? Разве этому учил Будда? Почитайте Литвинского, Гриригорьего, ознакомтес с тенгрианством. Вы вообще что-нибудь кроме конопли и чуйской долины о Центральной Азии знаете?
Всего вам наилучшего и будьте добрее тогда и к вам будут добры.
С новам вас годом.   




> Два купца, сделавших подношения Будде - это Афанасий Никитин и его брат, истинные русские. С тех пор Дхамма на Руси и созревает...
> 
> 
> 
> Воззрения, обусловленные чуйской коноплей.

----------

Манечка (08.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уважаемый вы кто такой? Кто вас научил так легкомысленно и бездумно брасаться словами? Разве этому учил Будда? Почитайте Литвинского, Гриригорьего, ознакомтес с тенгрианством. Вы вообще что-нибудь кроме конопли и чуйской долины о Центральной Азии знаете?
> Всего вам наилучшего и будьте добрее тогда и к вам будут добры.
> С новам вас годом.


Сразу видно нелегкомысленные и обдуманные слова! 

"Ты кто такой?" - достойный ответ не только в центральной Азии. )

----------


## Aleksey L.

=)))) это надо в анекдоты

----------


## Юрий К.

> Слава был неподражаем, слушатели проводили его апплодисментами  !!Некоторые жаловались, что голова опухла, но вопрошали: когда вы к нам в следующий раз приедете? Что касается "бывалых", то нам ОЧЕНЬ понравилось. Слава, спасибо


Ну взяли бы и выложили на сайте если не целиком доклады, то хотя бы в тезисной форме. Все интереснее было бы посетителям.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Дорогой Друг!

Во-первых не "ты", а "вы". Во-вторых вы то сами помните что написали? И как по вашему нужно отвечать когда вас не понятно за что оскорбляют?

 Конечно мне проще всего было бы промолчать. Я часто сталкиваюсь с неготивной реакцией людей обусловленной их невежеством. Это естественно и в таких случаях лучше просто промолчать. Но то что вы как участник буддистского форума так запросто ндасмехаетесь над другими и вам уже кто-то подпевает, считая это нормальным, говорит о том что это уже зашло слишком далеко. Так этот форум может превратится не понятно во что. 

Давайте уважать друг друга и стремиться к взаимопониманию ради общего дела. Иначе зачем этот форум вообще?

----------

Манечка (08.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня вот какое соображение: а если тхеравадин каждый день начнет скороговоркой произносить ("да достигну я освобождения ради БВСЖ", "да соберу я два накопления и освобожу всех живых существ из океана сансары"), это не сделает его "правильным персонажем"? И что *актуально* одного делает практиком Махаяны, а другого - практиком [censored, дабы не оскорблять чувства верующих]?

Думаю, что это - *не* приемы НЛП.

4 Безмерных - они и в Тхераваде 4 Безмерных. А абсолютная Бодхичитта поклонникам Махаяны известна в той же мере, что и практикам Тхеравады (т.е. в основной массе, никак).

P.S. Ржач основной начнется, когда тхеравадинам пойдут на старый трюк, которому следуют *тибетские бонпо*: отправлять на обучение монахов в Гоман/Сера/Дрепунг, а потом принимать их в теплые объятия своих лесных вихар. Вот тогда и будет зело аргументированная дискуссия, у кого "мяталл тяжелее"!

----------

